# My new bow



## Esau (Mar 14, 2017)

Back in November and December I decided to get a traditional bow. I asked you guys here for some advise, and as strange as it may be, I listened. Well I visited a few places and shot several different bows and I decided to have Jeff Fouche build me a bow. I got to pick it up today. I am very pleased. I shot it a while and not to brag; but I ain't bad at 5-6 yards . I am attaching a picture of my new toy. Thanks for the advise folks.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 14, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Clipper (Mar 14, 2017)

Congratulations! It probably won't be your last one.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 14, 2017)

That is a nice looking bow for sure.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 14, 2017)

boy have you lost your cotton pickin mind!? Now you are hooked and the drag is set, it will not be long before you want to shoot a poor ole deer or wabbit or as martin does it a squirrel. Very nice bow and cool quiver you have, did you tan the deer hide? Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 15, 2017)

You did good.


----------



## Troy Butler (Mar 15, 2017)

Esau, you did good. Jeff makes a fine  bow and does not break the bank to own one. I am in Ila  across form the school stop by sometime and let me look at it and we can shoot. Troy


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks awesome, very nice set up congrats on joining the trad world. Shoot, shoot, shoot best advice Ive ever got.


----------



## jekilpat (Mar 15, 2017)

Congratulations on a fine looking piece of lumber!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Triple C (Mar 15, 2017)

Congrats!  Prolly the least expensive hobby you will ever have.  Fishing cost a bunch.  Rifle hunting cost a bunch.  Golf cost a bunch.  Cycling cost a bunch.  Compound bowhunting cost a bunch...always gotta have a new one every few years.  But that bow will last your lifetime and the only expense you'll incur is the occasional purchase of arrows and maybe a string in a few years.

Nice looking bow.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 15, 2017)

Another HoBow owner.  I killed two doe this year w mine.  Welcome to the family, my dad purchased one as well.  Good luck with your bow addiction.


----------



## Esau (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks folks. I have had the bow 3 days now and I have shot every day. I plan to shoot every day that I can. Heck it is lots of fun. I did not tan the hide for the quiver, a friend did that for me. I look forward to meeting some of you folks down the road.


----------



## GermanDogs (Mar 21, 2017)

does Mr Fouche Have A website? or a store front?


----------



## Troy Butler (Mar 22, 2017)

I think he has a facebook page for the bows no sure. But give him a call706-612-6352. Tell him Troy told you to call him. You can shoot mine if you like some time.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice sir and you are doing the right thing by starting shooting at close range. just keep stepping back a few steps at the time and practice at those ranges till you can get good groups at those ranges also.


----------

